# Mushrooms as a vegetable side dish ideas?



## larry_stewart (Dec 21, 2008)

Im in charge of bringing a few vegetable sides for dinner in about 6 hours.
I like doing things a little different instead of bringing the same thing every event.

I already made a sauteed artichoke heart- grape tomato dish ( with garlic and parmesan cheese)

but I want to make something with mushrooms too ( not stuffed) but sauteed or something of that sort.

anyone have any ideas or recipes ??

thanks in advance


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 21, 2008)

We tried this recipe awhile back and really like it:
Cooks.com - Recipe - Sauteed Green Beans With Mushrooms
When we made it, we used walnuts not pine nuts, it was definitely a hit with the family.


----------



## miniman (Dec 21, 2008)

garlic mushrooms or marinated mushrooms. I don't have my recipes for these anymore due to the fire - there are a number out on the web but I have never tried them.


----------



## QSis (Dec 21, 2008)

I love mushrooms just sauteed in butter and wine.  Maybe a little garlic.

Mushrooms - Recipe for Savory Mushrooms Side Dish

Lee


----------



## RobsanX (Dec 21, 2008)

Whole button mushrooms sauteed in butter salt and pepper are one of my favorites. The flavor that the mushrooms take on when you saute them is wonderful and I really don't think they need any other seasoning...


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Dec 21, 2008)

Saute in oil and garlic is wonderful.
An alternative would be to roast the mushrooms
I do it all the time - save any liquid which comes out - it's delicious!

I would roast or saute 3 different kinds of mushrooms


----------



## elaine l (Dec 21, 2008)

I vote for OSis!!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 21, 2008)

Quarter & saute 1-2 pounds of one type or a variety of quartered mushrooms in butter until just about tender. Add a dollop or so of dry sherry & continue cooking. Serve alongside meat or poultry, topped optionally with a little grated cheese if desired. (I rather like blue, but parmesan &/or gruyere also work).

This also makes a nice breakfast or brunch dish served over toast & obviously you'd have to increase it for a crowd.  And yes, it's too late for your problem today, but you can file it for the future if you want - lol!


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Dec 21, 2008)

Try mushroom duexelles. There are tons of recipes on the internet. Here's one: Mushroom Duxelles Recipe - Recipe for Mushroom Duxelles. 

They can be served on toast as an appetizer (crostini), or in puff pastry shells. I like to make miniature cups for them using finely textured white bread pressed into mini-muffin cups, brushed with butter and baked for a few minutes. They have an intense, highly concentrated mushroom flavor and are absolutely delicious. There are many other uses. Be creative.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 21, 2008)

i haven't made them in a while, but i love grilled gorgonzola portobellas.

marinate the caps in evoo and red wine or balsamic vinegar, then grill for just a minute or two on each side. while still hot, turn the caps gill side up and crumble some gorgonzola on them, so that it melts a bit. slice into triangles and serve.


or, you could sautee some crimini caps in butter, then add a half bottle of pinot noir and a few sprigs of thyme. simmer until the wine and butter reduces into a sauce.


----------



## snack_pack85 (Dec 22, 2008)

i like mike in brooklyns idea. thats what i would usually go for.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 22, 2008)

Being as I love mushrooms, I am loving all of em! One idea I had been tweaking but never got a chance to play with was using a portabella cap as the base for a kind of veggie pizza. Topped with maybe tomatoes, mozzerella (or BT's Gargonzola sounds good too), something like that.
I think the idea was to lightly fry the caps, then turn them over and fill to make a kind of pizza. Anyone else every thought of this, or heard of it or have a recipe for it?


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 22, 2008)

Here's mine.  The key to good carmelized shrooms is to not move them or crowd the pan.  I've made these to top steaks, chops, chicken or as a side.


----------



## Argamemnon (Dec 24, 2008)

Use lots of garlic when you saute them.. about 1 clove per 100 gram. Also some onion. I like to slice the mushrooms thinly. You could also add chopped parsley when mushrooms are browned, add a glass of wine and then reduce it...


----------



## Alana (Dec 25, 2008)

Try sauteed mushrooms with garlic, olive oil, a little bit of and thyme or oregano. I bet it'd be good.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 26, 2008)

In one of Martha Stewart's older cookbooks, she had/has a wonderful recipe for a saute of mixed mushrooms, in cream I think, that she served as a first course with each individual serving covered with a glass cloche.  Said the aroma when each guest lifted their cloche was priceless.  I've always thought it sounded both delicious & terribly elegant.


----------



## danpeikes (Jun 28, 2009)

mushroom crepes, other types of mushroom stuffed dumplings,  mushrooms w/ rice, mushrooms w/ orzo, mushrooms w/ cuscus.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 29, 2009)

Every one has been promoting the saute of mushroom. Consider the stuffed versions available, cooked in the oven. If there is something that can't be made better by being stuffed in a mushroom and baked for 30 minutes, I'd like to know what it is 

Bob


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 29, 2009)

Bob - I think the reason why no one mentioned stuffed mushrooms is because the original poster specifically stated in his first post that he wasn't interested in any stuffed mushroom recipes.  He was looking for other options.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks BC. I did catch that, but I am biased 

Stuffed mushroom are a _palette_ I can't resist. There is very little you can't stuff a mushroom with and not improve it's character.

Mushrooms are the vegetable equivalent to bacon. And should be treated with the same respect 

Raw in a salad, cleaned up and in a sandwich, grilled, marinated and used with other marinated tasty stuff, sliced and sauted, or stuffed and ovenized. It has a serious purpose in life 

Bob


----------



## Constance (Jun 29, 2009)

I have all kinds of mushroom recipes in my files. I haven't fixed this one, but my daughter says it's good:


Fresh Mushroom Casserole
 
24 ounces of sliced shrooms
1 stick butter
1-1/2 cups seasoned stuffing mix
2 cups shredded cheese
½ cup half and half
 
Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
Saute shrooms in butter.
Add stuffing mix. Place in greased 9x13 pan.
Add cheese and half and half on top.
Bake for 20 minutes.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 29, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> Thanks BC. I did catch that, but I am biased
> 
> Stuffed mushroom are a _palette_ I can't resist. There is very little you can't stuff a mushroom with and not improve it's character.
> 
> ...


 
I'll make a pasta with a blend of thyme, rosemary, garlic, marjoram, a sauce type mixture very similar to a marsala chicken and toss that together and serve it a big fat grilled portobello mushroom cap!  NOTHING is better than that!


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 29, 2009)

Constance said:


> I have all kinds of mushroom recipes in my files. I haven't fixed this one, but my daughter says it's good:
> 
> 
> Fresh Mushroom Casserole
> ...




Constance, has your DD been trading recipes with Paula Deen? This sounds like a recipe that came from her.  Stick of butter? Check! Ton of Cheese! Check! Half & half? Check!

Bob


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm with you Kitchenelf,  The pasta and herbs are carriers for the mighty mushroom in your recipe 

Bob


----------

